# Effin wrist



## Straight30weight (Sep 6, 2018)

I cut my wrist (accident, not on purpose) a year ago and ever since I have the worst time trying to put weight on it. Like I can’t even do a push-up without a shit ton of pain. I had hoped that after all this time it would improve but it’s not. It’s especially bad bench pressing and overhead pressing. I wear wraps, I pull them so tight my hand goes white, but it still hurts. Any thoughts on improving it? I’d go back to my doc but I’m not ready for another surgery. I was so miserable when it happened and I can’t go through that again right now


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2018)

When you cut it how deep was this and what was cut and repaired surgically?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 7, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> When you cut it how deep was this and what was cut and repaired surgically?


Deep. Went through tendons and nerves. Half of my hand is forever numb. It was repaired by a hand surgeon, I lost the use of my hand for like 2 months.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 7, 2018)

Push and pull movements? Wrist locked back, neutral or forward? What about open hand palm pressing on hanmerstrength machines?


----------



## Elivo (Sep 7, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Deep. Went through tendons and nerves. Half of my hand is forever numb. It was repaired by a hand surgeon, I lost the use of my hand for like 2 months.



Going to have to probably say the pain isnt going anywhere if that much damage was done. May have to go with some diff exercises to see if it helps lessen it somewhat. But with tendon and nerve damage id have to think you are always going to feel something there.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 7, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Push and pull movements? Wrist locked back, neutral or forward? What about open hand palm pressing on hanmerstrength machines?


Pulling is fine, pushing is bad. With my wrist locked back is where the majority of the pain is, neutral there is pain side to side. It also locks now, like something is holding it til it pops. Pressing on hammer strength sucks too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Deep. Went through tendons and nerves. Half of my hand is forever numb. It was repaired by a hand surgeon, I lost the use of my hand for like 2 months.



Yikes. This sounds a bit above my pay grade. Maybe possibly kinda sorta it would help the strengthen the forearm as much as possible. Beyond that it may require additional surgeries. Tough to say man, wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 7, 2018)

Wrist injuries are no joke...broke my triquetral in my wrist 4 years ago sliding into a base and i can now tell you everytime its going to rain based on the pain alone...ive had 2 surgeries on it and it still has issues...free floating bone and nerve issues as well...all i can say is stay positive and maybe see another surgeon for more opinions...i personally am not getting hacked on anymore had two docs tell me it was as good as its gonna get.  Best of luck man


----------

